# Did I do the right thing?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Took an Uber delivery, was doable even at face value. It was heading to a Senior Community. When I arrived, the customer was handing me a $5, and I said I was tipped in app. Just a gut feeling. Turns out their daughter ordered dinner for them. I later found out the tip was higher. Turned out to be $14.50 for 2.2 miles.

Should I have also accepted the $5? I’m not having second thoughts, I feel I acted ethically. It would be one thing if they placed the order and then decided to tip extra, but it was someone else, as a gift.

What would you do?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When someone tips you, accept it graciously and say thank you.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

You say thank you and take it. 99.9% of ALL cash tips I've received have been along with a good tip in the app. There's nothing unethical about it even if someone else ordered. I've accepted cash tips from customers who said they weren't sure if the tip went through on the app and my reply is "I'm not either because Uber hides everything".


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I mean its $5 not $5000.

We will now report you for senior abuse.

Or is it senior 2 senior abuse? That's a hate crime!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if any ethical rules regarding this, have you not gone to a Denny's with a group of people and have multiple people tipped the waitress our waiter yeah you all through it on a pile on the table at the same place but the tip came from multiple parties, have you not had passengers in your Uber one or two of them actually give you a cash tip and then turn around and get a tip in the app I've had that happen a few times rarely but it's happened, there's no rules about how many people can tip you for a service, look at it like this the person in the app tipped you for picking up the order the person at the door tipped for bringing it to them to their door this is not an issue.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Always take the money!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

No. If someone refused to take a tip from me I would feel offended.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

I get it. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday. Sports bar
Made me wait 30 minutes after pickup time.
Just me and the barman. Seemed haunted.
Broasted chicken and a fish and chips.
To be fair, broasted chicken is a bit of a beech everywhere I go.
Apartment delivery. He reaches out with a crumpled bill. I told him he already tipped generously in app.
He insisted, I thanked him graciously.
$20.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Took an Uber delivery, was doable even at face value. It was heading to a Senior Community. When I arrived, the customer was handing me a $5, and I said I was tipped in app. Just a gut feeling. Turns out their daughter ordered dinner for them. I later found out the tip was higher. Turned out to be $14.50 for 2.2 miles.
> 
> Should I have also accepted the $5? I’m not having second thoughts, I feel I acted ethically. It would be one thing if they placed the order and then decided to tip extra, but it was someone else, as a gift.
> 
> What would you do?


Everyone will say different answers. To me, you did the right thing. And I’ve done the same as you. Because of that, you got an even higher tip in the app than you originally thought. That’s getting some good karma back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday. Sports bar
> Made me wait 30 minutes after pickup time.
> Just me and the barman. Seemed haunted.
> Broasted chicken and a fish and chips.
> ...


If you’re ever in Kilwaukee, stop at the Pfister or Ambassador hotels. Those are truly haunted. And Dahmer killed his first victim at the Ambassador. I had deliveries in both, and they felt eerie. Staff and guests have seen things in both.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Used to happen alot in prepaid orders from mom and pop places. But unlike the app. We knew. 99% I would say its payed for with tip. Most will say take this to.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> When someone tips you, accept it graciously and say thank you.


I actually do what the Op did unless the person is insistent about it then I will accept.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

You did the right thing. She probably didn’t know her daughter took care of the tip.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday. Sports bar
> Made me wait 30 minutes after pickup time.
> Just me and the barman. Seemed haunted.
> Broasted chicken and a fish and chips.
> ...


If they insist then it is different.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday. Sports bar
> Made me wait 30 minutes after pickup time.
> Just me and the barman. Seemed haunted.
> Broasted chicken and a fish and chips.
> ...





Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday. Sports bar
> Made me wait 30 minutes after pickup time.
> Just me and the barman. Seemed haunted.
> Broasted chicken and a fish and chips.
> ...


You've been around a long time, why on God's earth would you wait 30 minutes past the pickup time? Forgetting the $20 tip (that saved the day but it's not predictable) what was the offer value you were waiting for?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You've been around a long time, why on God's earth would you wait 30 minutes past the pickup time? Forgetting the $20 tip (that saved the day but it's not predictable) what was the offer value you were waiting for?


It was $10 for 4 miles.
The only reason I waited was because I had nothing better to do. It was a dead time, I was outside my area after a dropoff, and it was taking me back.
You are right. Normally I would have been outta there.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Took an Uber delivery, was doable even at face value. It was heading to a Senior Community. When I arrived, the customer was handing me a $5, and I said I was tipped in app. Just a gut feeling. Turns out their daughter ordered dinner for them. I later found out the tip was higher. Turned out to be $14.50 for 2.2 miles.
> 
> Should I have also accepted the $5? I’m not having second thoughts, I feel I acted ethically. It would be one thing if they placed the order and then decided to tip extra, but it was someone else, as a gift.
> 
> What would you do?


I believe that you did the right thing.
If their daughter who tipped in the app heard about her parents double tipped you, she would have had unpleasant thought and she could give you 1 star.
I don't wish to exchange 1 star with $5.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> When someone tips you, accept it graciously and say thank you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trek Shuffler said:


> No. If someone refused to take a tip from me I would feel offended.


I didn’t exactly refuse. I said I was tipped in-app. If she insisted, I would have accepted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Took an Uber delivery, was doable even at face value. It was heading to a Senior Community. When I arrived, the customer was handing me a $5, and I said I was tipped in app. Just a gut feeling. Turns out their daughter ordered dinner for them. I later found out the tip was higher. Turned out to be $14.50 for 2.2 miles.
> 
> Should I have also accepted the $5? I’m not having second thoughts, I feel I acted ethically. It would be one thing if they placed the order and then decided to tip extra, but it was someone else, as a gift.
> 
> What would you do?


The same as you.

If they had insisted, them I would have taken the tip.

A few weeks ago, I was tipped$15.00 on a $45.00 order via credit card.
When I arrived, I was handed $20.00 cash.
Told them I already had a tip.

She told me here's something Extra.

$35.00 tip for 3 mile round trip.

Very nice neighborhood. They have canals along the back of the houses, so they can keep their boats tied up in the back yard and sail to the intracoastal canal out to the gulf.

Some of my poor customers have Million dollar homes . . . And are living in campers behind the home
Campers provided by insurance companies.
They are Still waiting on repair crews ONE YEAR AFTER THE HURRICANE LAST YEAR !

( A Million dollar home here would be $14 Million in California )


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Christmas Eve 2021.
I refused a cash tip because the in app tip was super generous, something like $30 for a 5 mile trip.
She threw 5 twenties on her walkway, said if you don't take them the wind will, Merry Christmas, closed her door.
I took them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

No cash tip, but $80 in app. Scheduled big order. 3 big GH bags. Delivered to the kind of door you would expect Lurch to answer.
Bout 10 miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Christmas Eve 2021.
> I refused a cash tip because the in app tip was super generous, something like $30 for a 5 mile trip.
> She threw 5 twenties on her walkway, said if you don't take them the wind will, Merry Christmas, closed her door.
> I took them.


Christmas is Great for Delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Christmas is Great for Delivery.


Not where I live. Dead.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yesterday . . . Was PIZZA DAY FOR THE " TRUSTEES" at the jail.
Fun fun fun.
A relative must call the order in & pay with a credit card .
They are Not supposed to have cash.( One paid in cash last time)

The orders trickle in . . . For hours.

This time, I waited until I had 6 at a time, then brought them. They did not put the jail number on the receipts this time. I had to call a relative to get the jail number.
I have to call the jail.
They come downstairs in about 5 minutes & I load all of the orders on the 2 shelf cart . The cart holds about 6 orders.
I made about 5 trips . The other driver 2-3.
The other driver pisses them off.
Throws the orders down,loses the receipts,forgets stuff.
So I Try to take them all.
No tip.
Big deal for them though.

Pizza day at the jail, L.S.U. Game, & 3 day holiday weekend.

Very Busy.

I organize all orders with receipts.
I place them carefully on cart with receipts attached.
They Love me.

They want to hurt the other driver . .
( Including the jailers)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Christmas Eve 2021.
> I refused a cash tip because the in app tip was super generous, something like $30 for a 5 mile trip.
> She threw 5 twenties on her walkway, said if you don't take them the wind will, Merry Christmas, closed her door.
> I took them.


One Christmas Eve, I delivered to a pregnant, drunk woman at a bar. Sadly she was very pregnant and very drunk. She tipped me something like $10-12 in app to bring food to the bar only a few miles away. Then at the bar, she gave me a $20. I told her she already gave me a tip in the app. She was so drunk, she didn’t realize. I didn’t take the extra tip, I had another delivery at the same bar and ended up getting a $20 cash tip. Drunks and potheads are the best tippers. 

@tohunt4me. Christmas Eve was always one of my best tip nights and super busy. But Christmas Day was not good. My last Eve I did delivery, every person gave me $10 or $20 tips. Some commented how they felt bad I was working. Many of them were pity tips, but I didn’t care. And people were happy, in a good mood and some too drunk. It was more fun than at a family function. There were a few restaurants, like the Greek ones, that stay open for holidays.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yesterday . . . Was PIZZA DAY FOR THE " TRUSTEES" at the jail.
> Fun fun fun.
> A relative must call the order in & pay with a credit card .
> They are Not supposed to have cash.( One paid in cash last time)
> ...


Pizza day at the jail for the inmates. LOL! That’ll teach them that crime doesn’t pay. If I’m ever homeless, I’m going to commit a crime to get my housing, food, basic medical, cable & exercise room. One correctional facility has cable and an exercise room in my state.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Pizza day at the jail for the inmates. LOL! That’ll teach them that crime doesn’t pay. If I’m ever homeless, I’m going to commit a crime to get my housing, food, basic medical, cable & exercise room. One correctional facility has cable and an exercise room in my state.


Careful , careful , on the other side , berthas hoping for you to “hangout” with 😂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Pizza day at the jail for the inmates. LOL! That’ll teach them that crime doesn’t pay. If I’m ever homeless, I’m going to commit a crime to get my housing, food, basic medical, cable & exercise room. One correctional facility has cable and an exercise room in my state.


Their families have to pay for it
It is a privilege for " TRUSTEES" only.

They get Free Labor out of the TRUSTEES.

They are housed in the old jail . Atop the courthouse.

The original jail was below the Old courthouse.
Cell access was from outside only. Bars with a little wall. All they could see was the feet of free people walking by. They were literally kept " Beneath" the free public .

People could access them from the street .
Bring them beer & cigarettes . . .

That jail went out with Mayberry R.F.D.

The old courthouse had brass spittoons on the floor. I think you could smoke in court before air-conditioning was installed .

They had spittoons in the Court House in in Courtrooms & in the Movie theater in the 60's .








Also convicted people DID leap out the 2nd floor windows in that court room. Just like in a Mark Twain story.








Couldn't find a more modern photo of the Court room spittoons. No one recorded them for posterity . . .


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> One Christmas Eve, I delivered to a pregnant, drunk woman at a bar. Sadly she was very pregnant and very drunk. She tipped me something like $10-12 in app to bring food to the bar only a few miles away. Then at the bar, she gave me a $20. I told her she already gave me a tip in the app. She was so drunk, she didn’t realize. I didn’t take the extra tip, I had another delivery at the same bar and ended up getting a $20 cash tip. Drunks and potheads are the best tippers.
> 
> @tohunt4me. Christmas Eve was always one of my best tip nights and super busy. But Christmas Day was not good. My last Eve I did delivery, every person gave me $10 or $20 tips. Some commented how they felt bad I was working. Many of them were pity tips, but I didn’t care. And people were happy, in a good mood and some too drunk. It was more fun than at a family function. There were a few restaurants, like the Greek ones, that stay open for holidays.


That poor kid is gonna end up an Uber driver like us.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> One Christmas Eve, I delivered to a pregnant, drunk woman at a bar. Sadly she was very pregnant and very drunk. She tipped me something like $10-12 in app to bring food to the bar only a few miles away. Then at the bar, she gave me a $20. I told her she already gave me a tip in the app. She was so drunk, she didn’t realize. I didn’t take the extra tip, I had another delivery at the same bar and ended up getting a $20 cash tip. Drunks and potheads are the best tippers.
> 
> @tohunt4me. Christmas Eve was always one of my best tip nights and super busy. But Christmas Day was not good. My last Eve I did delivery, every person gave me $10 or $20 tips. Some commented how they felt bad I was working. Many of them were pity tips, but I didn’t care. And people were happy, in a good mood and some too drunk. It was more fun than at a family function. There were a few restaurants, like the Greek ones, that stay open for holidays.


How many times does @Seamus have to tell you?
If the they offer you cash, TAKE IT!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hell, they have convicted murderers polishing the brass elevator doors at the state capitol. Free Labor.
( You have not imagined " gaudy" untill you have seen the Art Deco capitol building.)

Even being a Prisoner is political in Louisiana.
( You can campaign for better accomodations)
( A friend arrested for non violent offenses, served his sentence of a few years at a Volunteer fire station . They housed & fed him.)

All of the parish & city / state police cars are cleaned,maintained & repaired at motor pool by trustees under the supervision of a few certified mechanics.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@tohunt4me Interesting history on the old courthouse & jail.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> That poor kid is gonna end up an Uber driver like us.


Speak for yourself. I got out of that insanity. 😀 

Or the kid ends up like her mom, a drunk bartender, still making more than an Uber driver. She was off that night but still hanging out at the bar. Poor kid was probably addicted to alcohol before it got out of the womb.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> How many times does @Seamus have to tell you?
> If the they offer you cash, TAKE IT!!


I don’t recall Seamus saying that years ago when I did delivery. I must’ve been too busy making deliveries & counting all my cash tips. 😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> Careful , careful , on the other side , berthas hoping for you to “hangout” with 😂


By that time, I’ll be all wrinkled & decrepit. No one will want to “hangout” with me.

Pardon all my replies. I didn’t realize all the quotes were from same thread. Now I can add possible dementia to the reply above.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Pizza day at the jail for the inmates. LOL! That’ll teach them that crime doesn’t pay. If I’m ever homeless, I’m going to commit a crime to get my housing, food, basic medical, cable & exercise room. One correctional facility has cable and an exercise room in my state.


No way. I’m scared of Big Bertha. 🥲


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> By that time, I’ll be all wrinkled & decrepit. No one will want to “hangout” with me.
> 
> Pardon all my replies. I didn’t realize all the quotes were from same thread. Now I can add possible dementia to the reply above.


Dementia could be a Blast !

Just look at Joe Biden . . .

Having the time of his Life.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> Careful , careful , on the other side , berthas hoping for you to “hangout” with 😂


See, @Emptynesst knows Bertha, too! 😂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, @Emptynesst knows Bertha, too! 😂


Big Bertha . . . She Likes " Spreading Things Apart" . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No way. I’m scared of Big Bertha. 🥲


Look at the possibility of solitary confinement. 😀


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t exactly refuse. I said I was tipped in-app. If she insisted, I would have accepted.


Remember the rule, ATC which stands for Always Take Cash.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Look at the possibility of solitary confinement. 😀


That might actually work for me. I’m a notorious introvert (I know, I don’t seem like one, but it’s true). So long as I can have my phone though…


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> When someone tips you, accept it graciously and say thank you.


Thay can always remove the tip in the app if they have an issue.


----------

